# Best Horror movie !



## Haveaniceday (Oct 16, 2009)

I find this list: best horror movies

Do you agree with the list?

Help, I need to choose 2. Because I want buy one and get one free there.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's your wish you're the one whose going to watch it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2009)

There are some true classics there and some stuff I would consider renting/similar. I have not seen a couple of those but there is nothing I would outright dismiss either (I really do not care for the Halloween series myself but many like it).

I suppose the second question is are you wanting something to watch once and maybe again a few times, something to stroke your beard to when looking at your cabinet of DVDs with similar bearded friends or something to be a solid film night DVD for years to come (all three are there).

The original dawn of the dead series is pretty good as is the evil dead series which both feature prominently there. Many of the "classic" horror directors and their films are also present in box sets, in some ways it can be taken as an indication and in others it does represent a great deal.

I suppose the next thing that has to be said though is that horror films are often different for everyone; I consider myself a horror fan (actually I am just a fan of films in general) but there are many supposedly amazing films that I have barely been able to stay awake though (very rare is it I turn a film off through boredom but some of those have come close).
I say instead take the money you were about to spend on those and get a month's usenet subscription/dvd rental site subscription (usenet is awesome but some of these horror films are a bit hard to get ahold of even in the real world outside of specialist dealers) instead before coming back at the end of the month and then buying what you like. Amazon always have "deals" going on.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 18, 2009)

I very solidly recommend Behind The Mask: The Rise Of Leslie Vernon. the first 2/3rds of the move is a mocumentary about a film crew following a new Town Killer (in the vein of Fred Kruger, Jay Vorhees and Mike Myers). It's hilarious and charming. Then, it pulls out of the Mocumentary style into a mediocre slasher, but its a wonderful ending to the way the rest of the film is pulled off. I bought it on a whim (at Suncoast, based upon a recommendation from a friend) and i don't regret it. I've watched it a few times, but it's more of a once and done film, but pass it along to friends, because i think any fan of horror should see it once.

Hope that helps on one movie


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually don't like horror movies at all, but I can still see that horror movies nowadays suck. They're just either just cheap and gimmicky scare tactics or poorly made movies that high schoolers can go to with their girlfriend. Classic horror is something that seems lost.

Out of the few horror movies I've seen, I'd have to say that both the original Stepford Wives and Invasion of the Body Snatchers are decent. They aren't exactly balls to the wall horror and are more so just suspense, but they're good and quite old.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I very solidly recommend Behind The Mask: The Rise Of Leslie Vernon. the first 2/3rds of the move is a mocumentary about a film crew following a new Town Killer (in the vein of Fred Kruger, Jay Vorhees and Mike Myers). It's hilarious and charming. Then, it pulls out of the Mocumentary style into a mediocre slasher, but its a wonderful ending to the way the rest of the film is pulled off. I bought it on a whim (at Suncoast, based upon a recommendation from a friend) and i don't regret it. I've watched it a few times, but it's more of a once and done film, but pass it along to friends, because i think any fan of horror should see it once.
> 
> Hope that helps on one movie



I've got that on a disc somewhere that someone gave me but haven't watched it yet.  Will move it up the "to watch" list now!  Anyway back on topic!

Out of those films I'd definitely recommend The Dario Argento Boxset (Tenebrae and Phenomenon are two of my favourite films), Dawn of the Dead (Ultimate Edition) (it's the full version, not extra gore but extra dialogue/scenes), Day of the Dead and Evil Dead 1/2.  Demons is ok-ish but not great.  Mario Bava is also pretty good but kind of an acquired taste.  I'm surprised there's no classic Lucio Fulci on there tho and it's a shame that Bird With A Crystal Plumage and Terror at the Opera isn't included in the Argento boxset.  Overall tho there's some decent horrors in there.


----------

